# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Model One, smartwatch, Olio Devices, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Olio Devices, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Olio Raises $10 Million To Build More Fancy Smartwatches"

by John Biggs
July 30, 2015

----------

